# Plumbing Code for PEX/CPVC hangers? (talon, J-hook, etc.)



## The Z Machine (Jul 31, 2018)

First post here in this forum, so sorry in advance if I'm out of line.

I had a question about the relevant code for PEX/CPVC hangers like talon clamps. Is there specific load requirements in the UPC, IPC, or Canadian NPC for the holding power of these clamps? How can I check to see if these clamps are holding properly and won't come loose over time? I would hate to come back after the drywall is up.

Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

post an intro as per rules.. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The hanger itself is unimportant, but the tensile strength of the fasteners used to attach the hanger must be a minimum of 1000 psi.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> The hanger itself is unimportant, but the tensile strength of the fasteners used to attach the hanger must be a minimum of 1000 psi.



and stainless so they dont rust and weaken..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Z Machine said:


> How can I check to see if these clamps are holding properly and won't come loose over time? I would hate to come back after the drywall is up.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll have to buy the seismic and a tensile scale to verify them. You are looking at a flood for not doing so.


----------



## The Z Machine (Jul 31, 2018)

Alan said:


> The hanger itself is unimportant, but the tensile strength of the fasteners used to attach the hanger must be a minimum of 1000 psi.


I couldn't find that info in the codes I've looked at. Do you have a reference?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Z Machine said:


> I couldn't find that info in the codes I've looked at. Do you have a reference?


Seems you are in Canada... Ok which code are you looking into because I have it beside me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Z Machine said:


> I couldn't find that info in the codes I've looked at. Do you have a reference?



ok, just saw you did an intro..welcome aboard...


----------



## The Z Machine (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## The Z Machine (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm not located in Canada, and honestly I hadn't looked at their code, just IPC and UPC. I knew it existed so i threw it in there as I had seen some references to it online.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

In that case, all the replies you got were in jest until you posted an intro.

As for hangers for pex and cpvc they are all going to be strong enough but if you want specifics than search your code real well. It may refer to another code book that probably only engineers will have.


----------



## The Z Machine (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks, Tango. That's what I saw. No references in either IPC or UPC on the holding power of the talon clamps, either in the plastic or the nail.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plastic water pipe = 1 meter min. 
Unless your doing chin ups on the pex it will hold just fine.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

wow is all i can muster


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

callmemaster said:


> wow is all i can muster


Ban this guy, another spammer tactic.

:ban:


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Ban this guy, another spammer tactic.
> 
> :ban:


take it easy buttercup; we wouldnt want u to blow a gasket; ive forgotten more than u know. calling for a ban is a silly kinda thing


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Ban this guy, another spammer tactic.
> 
> :ban:


Spammer or not, he / she sure is one hungry little troll.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

callmemaster said:


> wow is all i can muster


can you elaborate on that????:vs_worry::vs_worry:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if he is a present or past member. Who knows?...…..we've had members take on new personas and stir things up with insults.


We have software in place that lets admin. and the moderator staff know when someone logs in under multiple user names. Every now and then someone will trip it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If your code doesn't specifically address thee issue, then refer to manufacturer's installation instructions. One thing we are careful of is not combining parts and pieces from different manufacturers. That can potentially void a warranty in case of a failure.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If you're using enough clips to make the pex not look like ass and droop then you also have more then enough for the weight. The propensity for pex to deviate from a straight line is much greater than its gravitational load! Aint I smurt!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Also they're like 14$ for a bag of a hundred here. You should be using those things like water. 14$ is like what? 20 bell hangers? Just use your tap measure to do them at regular intervals and it will look nice. Like every 3 feet.


----------

